# BMW GINA Concept



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

*G*eometry and Function *I*n '*N*' *A*daptations





THIS is BMW's new concept.

I thought it was silly until I saw it blink, IT BLINKS!! Then I started thinking more, and this is sort of reflective of the BMW Individual program they do with the 7-series. The concept that you can adapt your machine to fit you perfectly. This takes it to a whole new level, absolutely endless possibilities in personalization by changing the angle of the "fenders".










I also really like the human element of this concept. I've always enjoyed finding the emotional aspect of an automobile. The "stance" or "attitude" of a car.

The bug-like appearance of the Toyota Yaris










Or the Don't-Park-In-Front-of-a-Bank-or-it-Might-Rob-it Maserati Gran Turismo










And similarly designed BMW 850Csi










This concept takes the idea of a car's human "stance" or "attitude" to a new level by making it fluid, and changeable, like a person or animal.

If something like this ever came into production, I would order mine in a heartbeat.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, that Gina blink got me also. I just love her.


----------



## mlambert831 (Oct 4, 2008)

reminds me of the 2006 mille miglia concept 

http://www.diseno-art.com/encyclopedia/concept_cars/bmw_mille_miglia_concept.html

couple concerns though, how tough is this cloth exterior? will it be ripped? I'd assume not since the theory is that you can wreck it and it just pops back out, (wreck would in theory rip a piece of cloth...), if it is very weak, could people run around with knives and cut up your car? I'm assuming they've thought about that, curious what they're doing to cope with it.

obviously it would have to be flame retardant aswell...

it just seems like in an attempt to simplify things for the consumer, they're putting in a ton of effort, since under it's pretty little dress it will have to be a very complex system.

lots of bases to cover for bmw heh


----------



## sssnail (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I add Very Agonizing to the front of this new acronym? As far as designing go, they (Bangle and Co.) keep failing and falls further into the deep abyss that is automotive styling destruction.


----------



## FreeFlowBMW (Sep 25, 2008)

my concept of BMW GINA is driving my bmw with my girlfriend in the passenger seat 

BMW GINA~!!! 

man I'm too funny


----------

